# One Unhappy Camper...This is great



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah that's already been posted here before. Pretty funny though...
Oh and he loves the comments so if you don't have a youtube membership start one and leave some.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

thats funny.....you $#@%er you just hit my snow blower


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that's funny stuff lmfaoX2

i'm gona watch it again


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

If thats real.. THats freakin hilarious!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I think I have heard those exact words when we plowed an upscale housing edition. I also learned to roll my windows up if they are out blowing their drives.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

what a baby... if he has a problem with it, maybe he should move to where it rains instead of snows... digging out or pushing out your driveway is a fact of life. if i was one of the muni workers i would have marked his driveway and gone back with my personal truck and plow and pushed his whole driveway in.


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

thats one of the funniest snow related videos i have ever seen


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Great Vid. Wish I could have been the guy driving the last plow.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

dr.lawn21;467800 said:


> Great Vid. Wish I could have been the guy driving the last plow.


LOL

I would have pulled the air horn... Honk! Honk! see ya.....

What am i gonna do stop the truck and ask the guy to move his dumb snow blower


----------



## torquet (Sep 23, 2005)

lol thats funny


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you really think he was serious or just joking!


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice!!!!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!



Should'a found some more snow to push into his driveway

:realmad::realmad::


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

this is a every storm type thing here in nj


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

I found a video of this guy on youtube. check it out!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You know that Trooper got fired over that !!!! 

He got fired for being to nice, and not ripping him out of the car, and hooking him like he should have been.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

I was waiting to him to go in to the road and stop the plow trucks


----------



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

Clapper&Company;471060 said:


> You know that Trooper got fired over that !!!!
> 
> He got fired for being to nice, and not ripping him out of the car, and hooking him like he should have been.


I heard that he got reprimanded fro antagonizing the guy over the littering thing.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

that guy in the Bronco should have got a second ticket right after he took off like a idiot


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

the whole video on the nutcase in the bronco


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Did that guy really get fired? Thats ridiculous he was totally under control and kept his cool with that guy. IMO great officer


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Scottscape;473342 said:


> Did that guy really get fired? Thats ridiculous he was totally under control and kept his cool with that guy. IMO great officer


I would agree...hope that office didn't get fired


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

No, he didn't get fired. 

But in regards to that first video... I HAD TO WATCH IT ABOUT 6 TIMES I WAS LAUGHING SO HARD!!!!!!!!
My wife ended up coming into the office because she thought I was upset or something and yelling! She ended up watching it 3 more times because of all the stories I tell her when we are out there plowing.
Thanks whoever started this thread, I needed it!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Spruce, 

Glade you enjoyed this thread LOL



Yes, 
Guys that office did get fired, for putting up wiht all that and not taking him ton jail !!!!


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't think some people get the fired comment. They are joking.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i love this video lol when you see a big plow you might want too move out of the way


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Clapper&Company;474280 said:


> Spruce,
> 
> Glade you enjoyed this thread LOL
> 
> ...


Clapper, He didn't get fired. When that video came out, it was all over the place. After a while, the cop and the guy in the SUV were interviewed. No hard feelings. The guy in the truck apologized for being a d**k, and all was forgiven.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I know I had a trooper tell me he got fired.... But o well


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

LMAO!!!! I just had to watch this thing again before I go to work. I might make this part of my regular morining routine just to start out on the right foot. heh. See ya guys


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

He has another video on there too. I just left him a comment on that one too.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

sometimes when we are bored and in between clients and we see people snowblowing all the snow from their driveways onto the already cleaned streets we drop our blade and plow it all right back onto the driveway. We have to keep entertained some way. and dont get us started on the people who plaster our trucks with the snowblowers, lets just say we dont keep driving.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

(is it just us or did this thread get hi-jacked? thanks to the site admins for the " clearing out the deadwood" posts )

......and to think if the "unhappy camper" had just used his silly-azzed thrower to clear a 40-50 foot long by 4-5 foot wide swale *prior *his dam driveway (is there a homeowners-forum at this site yet ?), ANY MUNICIPAL operator worth HER salt ( not devious, low-life owner-operators preventing access in medical situations) would have gladly plowed the dam road snow there for this u-tubed idiot ....but the poor sucker must've just dug out of the snow to be able to get to Walgreens to pick up his blood pressure, diabetes, and anti-depression meds !


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

somm;477765 said:


> (is it just us or did this thread get hi-jacked? thanks to the site admins for the " clearing out the deadwood" posts )
> 
> ......and to think if the "unhappy camper" had just used his silly-azzed thrower to clear a 40-50 foot long by 4-5 foot wide swale *prior *his dam driveway (is there a homeowners-forum at this site yet ?), ANY MUNICIPAL operator worth HER salt ( not devious, low-life owner-operators preventing access in medical situations) would have gladly plowed the dam road snow there for this u-tubed idiot ....but the poor sucker must've just dug out of the snow to be able to get to Walgreens to pick up his blood pressure, diabetes, and anti-depression meds !


I was going to mention that on his comments section but I didn't want to help him out. I do the same thing, and I clear another section on the other end of my drive to park cars while I'm plowing the drive.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

Protouch, it's funny you should mention the guys that point the snowblowers at the plow trucks because I have a funny story about that. A few years ago another plow operator at work was doing his after-storm cleanup and was cleaning up a development when he went by and filled a guys freshly-snowblowed driveway with snow. The guy with the snowblower was pissed and turned the chute at the truck and blew snow onto the windsheild of the plow truck. The operator got out of the truck and kindly asked the guy not to do that anymore. On his next pass the ass with the blower did it again and the operator called the town cops with the town radio and had the cops charge the homeowner for assault of a public employee. To add insult to injury, the cop called a flatbed and had the guys snowblower impounded  It was pretty damn funny


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mainf250, you got me laghing there with the whole flatbed to impound a snowblowing lmao!!

I can picture that and it looks funny as helll


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

hahaa...yeah, some bennies to being a municipal employee....we're pretty friendly with the cops. The bad part is that we cant tell taxpayers to f*&% off, i've been screamed at a few times for mailboxes and turf damage already this year and i've had to hold my tongue quite a few times.... par for the course I guess


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hahah that is real funny.


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

*video*

that video is hilarious I watch it everyday just makes me crack up


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

MaineF250;480317 said:


> hahaa...yeah, some bennies to being a municipal employee....we're pretty friendly with the cops. The bad part is that we cant tell taxpayers to f*&% off, i've been screamed at a few times for mailboxes and turf damage already this year and i've had to hold my tongue quite a few times.... par for the course I guess


I hope you are getting some sleep today. Another storm on tap for tomorrow.


----------

